# Artest overated he can score, not consistantly though



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

He will help you guys, but you guys will be the same old Kings even with Artest.I think he'll help the team...that being said, I think hes overrated. I like Artest, hes one of my favorite players...but hes overrated and i believe the Kings will now be overrated. Hes a good stat guy.....he can give you some points...he can play defense...hes tough..he can post up.....but I dont believe he'll take the Kings to that level everyone thinks they are going to....he'll help them though.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

youre a balony


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Artest could easily score 26 a night if on the right team. Don't underestimate him at all, he is a complete beast on offense, there isn't a thing that he can't do.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Artest is the exact opposite of a stat guy. Many things he does on the court don't show up on the stat sheet. Defense for one.


----------



## waggy (Oct 7, 2003)

This is a no lose trade for Sac from my perspective. Peja hardly did anything once in the playoffs, and has been practically worthless since Divac left. At least they got something for him.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

This WarriorFan64 guy has to go... That's like 7 baits in the past 2 days. 

Also, he is wrong. I dare someone to name a team that can match up with Bonzi and Ron posting up their wing players. 

"Overrated" and "soft" are misused. Most of the time people just use them for players they don't like, or here, players on a team they don't like.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

artest is underrated. he could very easily be an mvp candidate someday...


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> This WarriorFan64 guy has to go... That's like 7 baits in the past 2 days.
> 
> Also, he is wrong. I dare someone to name a team that can match up with Bonzi and Ron posting up their wing players.
> 
> "Overrated" and "soft" are misused. Most of the time people just use them for players they don't like, or here, players on a team they don't like.


ditto


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hes just bitter leave him alone


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Just wash that bitterness out of your mouth WF, i seen your other post and how you want him on the Warriors, i doubt you would be saying any of this if he was on your team.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Just wash that bitterness out of your mouth WF, i seen your other post and how you want him on the Warriors, i doubt you would be saying any of this if he was on your team.


you right lol, I'll wish you guys luck.


----------

